

Spaghetti Code is lethal - brakmic
https://jaxenter.com/the-dangers-of-spaghetti-code-117807.html 

======
wyldfire
also at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9902420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9902420)

